# MKIV Jetta trunk dimensions



## 2K1Jettaz (Nov 30, 2000)

I am getting ready to do a sub install in my MKIV Jetta and need to get the measurements of the trunk so I can draw up the system first. Has anyone done all the measurements that they'd be willing to share? I don't have time to take them untill this weekend and was hoping someone could hook me up with them if they have them. If not, I can post them after I measure this weekend.


----------



## SRJetta (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Jetta trunk dimensions (2K1Jettaz)*

W 38 1/8 at the narrowest point......is narrowest a word? HHHMMM
H varies from 18 1/2 to 22 1/8
J


----------

